# Algae / Deficiency Help - *pics included*



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

I do not think this is BBA based on the fact that it does not "hair out-ward". It is a very hard / tough to scrub algae that grows in random designs across the acrylic. The green algae around it isn't normally there. This was due to a recent lack of NO3 (the other algae has always been there).

The pics of the Java Fern are also something I am trying to figure out. What exactly is this black spotted stuff all over the leaves? It rubs off somewhat easy, but obviously do not want to do this with every leaf Some of the leaves also look like they are deteriating.

Any thoughts? Let me know what the "common reason" is for these symptoms and I will post as needed whether or not it is likely based on my dosing strategy. I dose heavily of everything, similar to that recommended in the EI model.




























my Photobucket link for a couple others:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v110/...nts/Algae/?sc=5

Thanks!


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

You need to post the specs on your tank. How much lighting you have, any co2 supplementation and even what or how much you dose. It's very difficult to for people to figure out what's going on if you don't give them that information


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Lighting is a little awkward as this is a Paludarium. 30" high with only 15" of water. The lights obviously sits at the 30" mark. So I assume that quite a bit of light gets wasted on the way down. Most people say that isn't true, but I don't see how it isn't. So... I have 260w's over over 50g' = 5.2wpg. Not exactly sure how to find out what the actual "hitting the water wpg" is though. A lot gets wasted out to the sides as well. They do have reflectors as they are PC lights.

I inject co2. Generally keep it at 45ppm.

Dose (estimated 40g's of water):
Sunday = 50%-75% water change (add Baking Soda and 1/2t MgSO4); 1t KNO3, 1/32t KH2PO4
T, Th = 1/2t KNO3, 1/32t KH2PO4
M, W, F = 10ml (2/3 CSM+B; 1/3 Flourish Trace) - from 2T / 500ml stock (recently upped this to 20ml, and also add Flourish Iron at normal to 2x dose)
Saturday = take off

With the above dosings, I generally keep the following:
10-20ppm NO3
2-4ppm PO4
27ppm/week K
0 Iron - could be the problem (why I recently started dosing more)
Tap water: GH = 5d; KH = 2d (so use Baking Soda to raise it to 7d)

I test NO3 and PO4 frequently. For a while I didn't even dose PO4, as it seemed that my plants weren't utilizing any of it. I tested the testkit against two known sources and it checked out. My PO4 would just stay at around 4ppm and only decrease with water changes. And would slowly grow higher.

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

bump... 

still hoping on getting control of this algae.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm at a bit of a loss on this one and hoping someone else has more valuable input!

I don't think I've ever seen that algae...


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Just in case anyone was watching this thread to find out what the black crap is, this may help a little.

I still have the black crap, but... Amano Shrimp think it is candy 

I put ~25 Amanos in there (50g) and it only took them a week to clean it totally up. They left it on the sides of the tank, but what was on the Java Fern is gone.

Most of the deficiencies that were present are gone too. I added extra Iron along with my CSM dosing, added Flourish Tabs to the substrate, and added the Shrimp. I think the Iron was the primary helper.

Here are updated pics of my plants:


----------

